# how to install 2nd hard drive



## stratford (Oct 22, 2004)

planning on putting a 2nd h/d in my sysem am i correct in thinking i just need a ide cable with 2 connectors 1 for master 2nd for slave . when i attach the slave will i have to alter anything in bios or will it detcect that i have fitted the slave.also will i have to fomat as a master or a slave.thanks in advance


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 22, 2004)

put jumper on slave and you dont need another cable unless your slave slot on your first hardrive cable is occupied.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 22, 2004)

> put jumper on slave


What happens if slave is occupied? 

More completely, make sure that, for any given cable with one device already present,
- If the other device is set to CS (Cable select) then set the new drive to Cable Select
- If the other device is set to Master/Slave then set the new drive to Slave/Master


----------



## stratford (Oct 22, 2004)

*incompatable slave*

when i fit the slave drive it says the slsve is incompatable does anyone know why this is.thanks in advance 

packard bell
pentium 111 600mhz
256 ram
hercules 4000GT graphic
cd-rom/cdrw 4*4*32
intel 82801AA ac97 audio controller
mr2800 data/fax modem
20gig

advent7038 laptop
athlon 2500+
512 ram
ATI radeon 320m
pioneer dvd-rw-dvr-k12d
*86 family 6 model 10 o authentic AMD 1855mhz
60gig


----------



## Praetor (Oct 23, 2004)

What is the drive?


----------



## stratford (Oct 26, 2004)

a second hard drive


----------



## SeAMoON (Oct 26, 2004)

oh i have problem too for this... never had before with two seagates but having now with Maxtor(6.4)... master is First drive. ( Maxtor ) and as i saw seagate label diagram. it says for slave no jumper.. i removed jumper... and then connected ide with it but when i powered the computer it just starts and boots up with the first drive means Master! :S


----------

